# Waring vs. Bamix Immersion Blenders



## janitplanet (Dec 20, 2010)

I am in the market for a new immersion blender, and I have narrowed down my search to the following:

1) Waring WSB33 – 100 watt, 7” (available for $50+shipping from Webstaurant.com)

2) Waring WSB40 – 350 watt, 10” (available for $124 + shipping from Webstaurant.com)

3) Bamix Delux – 150 watt, ?” (available for $129.95 from Williams-Sonoma)

I like the first option because of the price, but I am worried that 100 watts might not have much power. It seems like the cheap models on Amazon have more power than that. However, it is supposed to be a commercial line used in restaurants. Has anyone used this model?

If I am going to jump to the next price bracket, it is between the Waring WSB40 or the 150 watt Bamix. I like the Waring because of the power, but I have heard so many good things about the Bamix. It is a Swiss line and the company offers a ten-year warranty. In addition, the Bamix comes with three different blades and an optional mini food processor for an extra $25. I am wondering if those extras make up for the lack of power compared to the Waring WSB40. Any thoughts on any of these models and how they compare?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Never go by mnfctrs rated wattage, it doesn't mean much. 

A ten year warranty says alot about the company's confidence in their product, and Bamix has been around for a loooong time.  The "food processor" looks cute, but I can do what ever it does with a knife and cutting board faster when you factor in the the time to hook up the attachment and clean it.


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

I love Bamix too but, I haven't tried any Waring products. For me and foodpump, it is not the wattage that matters. The quality, but I didn't mean that the Waring has a low quality. And also, the warranty they offer.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I own a Waring WSB33, been using it for a couple of years now, it's great and works flawlessly, seems very robust and very easy to clean.


----------



## janitplanet (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for all of your input. Does anyone know if the Bamix 10 year warrantly only applies if you buy it directly from Bamix?


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

I have a Bamix Gastro 200, which I use mostly for soups and tomato sauce and really like. This is what I understand my warranty to be: "1 year manufacturer's parts/service warranty, plus a 10 year manufacturer's parts-availability guarantee." If you're buying from Williams-Sonoma, they should be able to provide their warranty information.


----------

